# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Απλή φωλιά για budgie

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας παιδια εφτιαξα μια φωλια απο χαρτονη και δεν ξερω αν κανει για μπατζι
Αν μπορει να μου πει καπιος θα με βοηθουσε αρκετα
Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων!!!!!

Εικονες εδω:

----------


## mitsman

Πανο το χαρτόνι δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη υλικου για κατασκευη φωλιας!!!! Θα σου πω το πολυ απλο... αν σκαψουν τον πατο για να βαλουν τα αυγα!??!
Επίσης το σχήμα δεν ειναι σωστο... το σωστο ειναι ετσι:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ααααααααααα οκ αμα τα βαλω σε μια κουτα με πριονιδι κατο

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες σωνει και καλα να φτιαξεις φωλια απο χαρτι... δες εδω   
*Κατασκευή φωλιάς cockatiel..!*πρεπει να προσαρμωσεις ομως τις διαστασεις!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ok Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε παναγιωτη βλεπωντας τωρα το αρθρο θα σου ελεγα να δεις την κατασκευη που σου εβαλε ο δημητρης...εγω απο την αλλη σου λεω...το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ειναι να πας και να αγορασεις μια ετοιμη(κοστιζει 5 εως το πολυ 10 ευρω)και μην ξεχνας ΑΚΟΜΑ και αν ειναι καινουργια να την ψεκαζεις!!!

----------


## terios

οι ετοιμες φωλιες εχω παρατηρησει οτι εχουν μικρο βαθουλωμα με αποτελεσμα οταν κανει πανω απο 4 αυγα και σηκωνετε η παπαγαλινα φευγουν απο το βαθουλωμα. Πιστευω οτι καλυτερα ειναι να φτιαχνει ο καθενας μια φωλια και ειδικα τα budgie θελουν ξυλινες φωλιες και δεν χρειαζονται και τιποτα μεσα (ροκανιδια κτλ)

----------


## jbbabas

τα παπαγαλακια θελουν ξυλινες φωλιες γιατι ελευθερα στην φυση κανουν τις φωλιες τους μεσα σε κουφαλες απο δεντρα ή σε σχισμες απο δεντρα.
μια λυση ειναι να αγορασεις μια (δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ακριβες) ή αν πιανουν τα χερια σου να κατασκευαεις μια ξυλινη.
οσο για το βαθουλωμα ...βοηθαει στο να μην μετακινουνται τα αυγα δεξια κι αριστερα οταν σηκωνεται η θυληκια και να μενουν ολα μαζι στο κεντρο και να μπορει να καθησει ξανα απο πανω τους να τα κλωσσησει.απο προσωπικη πειρα το βαθουλωμα χωραει και 6 αυγουλακια να κλωσσησει το πουλι.

----------


## panosg983

Γεια σου Παναγιωτη. Το χαρτι ή χαρτονι δεν ειναι τοσο καλο υλικο για φωλια παπαγαλων. Τα παπαγλακια πριν μπουν στη φωλια θα αρχισουν να την περιεργαζονται και επειδη θα δουν οτι ειναι μαλακη θα αρχισουν να τη χαλανε απο το πιο ευκολο για αυτα σημειο, δηλαδη απο την τρυπα εισοδου. Οπότε πριν μπουν για να γεννησουν μπορει να εχουν κανει την τρυπα εισοδου πολυ μεγαλη για το μεγεθος τους και οι παπαγαλοι δε γεννουν σε φωλιες που δε μπορουν να καλυψουν με το σωμα τους το μεγαλυτερο μερος της εισοδου γιατι νιωθουν ανασφαλεια. Προσωπικα πριν λιγα χρονια ηθελα να κατεβασω σε εκθεση καποια parrotlet και μου ειχαν δωσει κλουβακια απο χαρτονι. Επειδη ειχα αμφιβολιες τα πηρα λιγες μερες νωροτερα να τα δοκιμασω σπιτι. Τελικα μεσα σε 5 ωρες τα 2 απο τα 3 εφαγαν το κλουβι και βγηκαν ευτυχως μεσα στο σπιτι. Αν βρω τη φωτογραφια θα στη στειλω. Στην εκθεση ολα τα πουλια ηταν σε χαρτινα κλουβια εκτος απο τους παπαγαλους που ηταν σε πλαστικα.

----------

